# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с Рарус ресторан+кафе+бар  вопрос о фискальном регистраторе

## dinkey

Добрый день!
Есть два вопроса по конф. 1с 7.7  Рарус ресторан+кафе+бар

1. Как проводить чеки без фискального регистратора?
2. Как производится списание товаров и их ингредиентов?

Очень нужно!!!!!!!!!!
Заранее спасибо!

----------

